# Fishermen stage protest at Cork Airport



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Source RTE
Fishermen stage protest at Cork Airport
Monday, 9 June 2008 20:17 
Fishermen have been protesting at Cork Aiport tonight over the importation of fish from abroad through the airport.

A large force of gardaí has been on duty and there have been no incidents so far.

Earlier today, fishermen protested at Cork harbour over what they say is a total crisis in fishing because of high fuel costs, the fishing quota system and over zealous fishery protection enforcement

Around 50 trawlers from various coastal villages in Waterford and Wexford were taking part. The protest was not affecting port operations.

The trawlers from Kilmore Quay and Dunmore East joined vessels from Castletownbere and Kinsale at Roches Point this morning.

Fishermen from the west coast also took part in a protest in Galway this afternoon.

16 boats converged in Galway Bay earlier.

The fishermen from the trawlers say soaring fuel costs, quota restrictions and the large-scale importation of fish from Far Eastern countries will force many of them out of business and threaten the existence of small coastal communities around the country.


A spokesperson for the Department of Fisheries says it is seeking a meeting with the EU Commissioner to discuss the fishermen's demands.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Good timing John, just before the vote on the EU Constitution?!.

David


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

yep... you spot sign on bow.....

Grand Princess in today too.... blocked daylight from the Lower Road... LOL..fine sight .

In fairness to the fishing vessels, they were very well organised and caused no problems to vessels in/out. Think that in itself willl win them more public support and also in Cork, I hear gave away fish to some of the local food/shelter charities...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Source Irish Examiner
Fishermen prevent imports from leaving Cork Airport Print 
Protesting fishermen have prevented a cargo of imported frozen fish from leaving Cork Airport.

Last night, around 100 fishermen blocked the path of vans that had arrived to collect the fish, which was imported from outside the EU.

After Gardaí intervened, they allowed the vans to pass without the cargo, which is now being stored at the airport. 

The blockade was mounted as part of a protest against high fuel costs and fishing quotas imposed by the EU in an effort to protect stocks of certain species.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

*Blockade now at Roches Point*

The fleet headed downriver about an hour ago and it would now appear that a blockade has been set up at Roches Point, Cork entrance with no traffic being allowed in or out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Source RTE
Fishermen blockade Cork harbour
Tuesday, 10 June 2008 12:00 
Fishermen blockading the entrance to Cork harbour have issued a warning by VHF marine radio that they will not allow any shipping into or out of Cork.

At the moment about 60 fishing boats of various sizes have formed a circle around the harbour mouth off Roches Point, which is the only entrance to Cork harbour.

Last night fishermen prevented a cargo of imported fish from leaving Cork Airport in the latest of their demonstrations over rising fuel prices, low quotas and heavy enforcement of fishing regulations.

They said they were being forced to dump fish at sea, while fish of the same type was being imported into Ireland, and they were being driven into bankruptcy.

It was the second time in four days that fishermen targeted Cork Airport and they have threatened more demonstrations.

Fishermen must dump certain species, if caught in their nets, back in the sea or face prosecution by inspectors waiting for them if they bring the fish ashore.

The fishermen were faced by a large garda presence outside the airport's cargo area last night but no arrests were reported.

They protested instead at the roundabout approaching the airport where a refrigerated lorry to move a load of fish from Iceland was caught up in the protest.

Fishermen claimed to have negotiated an agreement that the cargo would not leave the airport for the night.

The protestors claimed the Government was not taking notice of their problems, but it is understood that contacts are under way between the Department of Agriculture and Fisheries and the EU about what is a worsening situation.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update John, and well done to the fishermen for making this stand. Lets hope other countries are watching. The fuel problem in particular has got out of hand in all countries affecting everybody really badly. Something must be done before there is civil unrest everywhere.

Did the Grand Princess manage to get away?. I wouldn't have minded a few extra days in Cobh aboard Independence of the Seas if we had been stopped from leaving?!.

David


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

She did plus a few more....

In Kerry
Fisherman blockade Dingle pier in Co Kerry Print 
0/06/2008 - 12:41:31
Fishermen protesting over rising fuel costs and EU quotas have taken their demonstration to Dingle pier in Co Kerry this morning.

A group of fishermen have been preventing lorries from collecting fish stocks from Foreign flagged vessels at the pier as part of the protest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

A number of fishing trawlers have also started blockading Waterford harbour.

The trawlers began gathering north of Dunmore East at around 2pm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Latest source RTE
Fishermen blockade Cork, Waterford ports
Tuesday, 10 June 2008 22:31 
Blockades by fishermen in Cork and Waterford over pressures in the industry are causing problems for two ports. 

At Waterford the first ship to be stopped by the blockade, a container vessel, has not been able to enter the port and is anchored off Credaun Head in the Waterford Estuary. 

Cork Port Company has said its shipping schedules are being affected and it is concerned about the effect on its business.

Irish Association of Seafood Companies, representing over 90 processors and retailers, has described the actions of fishermen blockading ports as 'unhelpful'.

In a statement the association called for united action and said the fishermen operating outside the Federation of Fishermen were giving an impression of an industry fighting with itself rather than working together.

Despite the meeting between the Minister for Fisheries and the Federation of Fishermen planned for Friday, the port blockades of Waterford and Cork are continuing and there are indications that there may be a protest in Dublin tomorrow.

In Waterford one fishermen has reported that he is being threatened with arrest for blocking the channel into the port.

Earlier, the fishermen blockading the ports made a number of demands, which they say will end their protest.

The fishermen want the Government to recognise that 60,000 people in coastal areas depend on the fishing industry for their economic survival.

They have called for State agencies, including the Sea Fisheries Protection Authority and the the Civil Service, to change their attitude towards coastal people and to respect them and the industry.

'We are people with families to feed, communities to support and are not criminals to be disposed of,' the fishermen say in a statement. 

'Our industry, which has no history of civil disobedience, has been forced to take these protest measures and will continue to do so, for however longis necessary,' they add.

The protests are being organised by ad hoc groups, outside of the formal Federation of Fishermen and said the protests would end if the Government met them to discuss the problems of the industry.

Last night fishermen prevented a cargo of imported fish from leaving Cork Airport in the latest of their demonstrations over rising fuel prices, low quotas and heavy enforcement of fishing regulations.

They said they were being forced to dump fish at sea, while fish of the same type was being imported into Ireland, and they were being driven into bankruptcy.

It was the second time in four days that fishermen targeted Cork Airport and they have threatened more demonstrations.

Fishermen must dump certain species, if caught in their nets, back in the sea or face prosecution by inspectors waiting for them if they bring the fish ashore.

The fishermen were faced by a large garda presence outside the airport's cargo area last night but no arrests were reported.

They protested instead at the roundabout approaching the airport where a refrigerated lorry to move a load of fish from Iceland was caught up in the protest.

Fishermen claimed to have negotiated an agreement that the cargo would not leave the airport for the night.

The protestors claimed the Government was not taking notice of their problems, but it is understood that contacts are under way between the Department of Agriculture and Fisheries and the EU about what is a worsening situation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Source RTE
Fishermen step down port blockade
Wednesday, 11 June 2008 10:06 
Fishermen protesting at Cork and Waterford harbours are stepping down their blockade of the ports.

However, a spokesman for the fishermen, Johnny Walsh, said protests will continue. 


It follows confirmation from Minister for Agriculture, Fisheries and Food Brendan Smith that he will be attending a meeting with the Federation of Irish Fishermen on Friday.
On RTÉ Radio's Morning Ireland, Mr Smith said he and his junior minister, Tony Killeen, had agreed to this when they last met fishermen.

Fishermen earlier indicated that their protests could end if the Government met them to discuss the problems of the industry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Source RTE
Fishermen warn of further blockades
Wednesday, 11 June 2008 17:10 
Fishermen are meeting in Cork to decide on a course of action following the lifting of their port blockades.

The fishermen say their protests against fisheries policies will continue and the blockades could be reimposed, depending on the outcome of a meeting on Friday with Minister for Agriculture, Fisheries and Food Brendan Smith.

Two container ships, stuck in Cork Port since yesterday due to the blockade have now left the harbour.

They were led out by the Cork Port Tug and the Cork Harbour Pilot Boat.

As they approached the blockade in the navigation channel the trawlers moved aside and allowed the two container ships to pass through.

They were followed by two smaller cargo ships.

Preparations are being made to get a tanker that was anchored around 1.5km from Cork harbour into the White Gate Oil Refinery.

A long line of trawlers moved back towards the Cork city quays and to other jetties in the port area and shipping operations are no longer being affected.

The fishermen ended their blockade of the ports after they got reassurance Mr Smith would meet with the federation on Friday.

However, a spokesman for the fishermen said protests will continue


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

latest from RTE
*Fishermen warn blockades could resume*
Wednesday, 11 June 2008 22:20 
*Fishermen meeting in Cork who had blockaded the city's port since yesterday have warned that the blockades have been stood down only for the present.*
The Federation of Irish Fishermen is due to meet the Minister for Agriculture and Fisheries Brendan Smith and Junior Minister Tony Killeen in Athlone on Friday.

Fishermen have called for financial aid for the hardship in the industry, an end to the forced dumping at sea and more respect from the Government and State agencies for the industry.
About 200 skippers and fishing boat crews drew up a list of their demands for Friday's meeting in Athlone. 

Amongst them: financial help for the hardship in the industry, an end to forced dumping of fish catches at sea because there are not quotas to land them and more respect from State agencies for the fishing industry. 

They also discussed representation at Friday's meeting. They made it clear that their action in blockading the ports has been 'stood down' for the present as they put it, but not necessarily never to take place again, depending on what happens at Friday's meeting. 

The fishermen are demonstrating against rising fuel prices, low quotas and heavy enforcement of fishing regulations.


----------



## seamermar (May 26, 2008)

samuel j said:


> They said they were being forced to dump fish at sea, while fish of the same type was being imported into Ireland, and they were being driven into bankruptcy.


As I told you I'm not a fisherman but a "tugman", but since I've got some friends in the fishing I'm concerned by the deal. 

This is the war of wealth just as I saw in CNN today. Wherever you look at, it seems to be the same, Spain, France, Italy and your islands as well.

http://www.meretmarine.com/article.cfm?id=107821

http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2008/05/30/economia/1212138276.html

My countryman fishers claim for more helps and protection after they have already exausted our continental shelf in a few decades, just as you and the other countries, they want money for fuel and big ships but nobody speaks to protect resources and sea to bequeath our sons.


Nobody seem to earn their wage, the fuel and the low fish prices are a large weigh which keeps our European fleet completed agrounded and coursed towards the scrap-shipyard.

I've learnded in some forum how easily we all accused each other while the threat comes from beyond our seas and our blindness to face the important thing.

I've seen how high and powered has grown our fleet along with our hungry mouth and the future breathes me an ill wind that blows no good, nevertheless I don't think that we must give up.

We all are a common enemy: GLOBALIZATION, so we all have to act in harmony, if not, we'll have to say goodbye to the lifestyle we've known so far.

I wish and hope that we get the right way before too late, I'm a soppy person I know it, and I would love trawlers to see for long.
(Thumb)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Some very good points there Seamermar and you are right.
In general I do not think the Fishing community over hear have got much sympathy from the public on the fuel issue, or at least the comments one hears ashore is 'are we not all paying high fuel/energy costs' so why should my taxes subsidise any particular sector...
There would be a general sympathy towards the eroding of a peoples way of life/livelihood and alleged bad treatment the fishing sector gets from inspectors etc.
But again public opinion seems to fail again, when they learn of decommissioning payment schemes... the point raised that if most other businesses fail for whatever reason and jobs are lost, then no one compensates you. It is quite a difficult one but I guess what many are asking for is a level playing field at least for whatever quotas are given and perhaps a better cohesion within the EU for application of these.

Difficult times and decisions ahead..


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

It is rumoured that the Pelagic fleet from Killybegs is heading for Dublin Port aswell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Heard that too Robbie, full fleet here tied up in Cork City, so we could well see them out again Friday night/Sat depending on how their meeting goes Friday with the Minister.
Doesn't bode well....
I did hear something that if they do blockade again, they will allow passenger ferries to come/go and will not obstruct the delicate tourist sector


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Source RTE

*EC measures to aid fishing industry*
Tuesday, 17 June 2008 22:42 
The European Commission tonight announced emergency measures to help the fishing industry through the fuel crisis.

Brussels is planning to bypass red tape to speed cash aid to fleets to encourage a switch to more energy-efficient and environmentally-friendly fishing methods.

There will also be emergency aid for trawlermen volunteering to halt fishing temporarily, and EU market support to boost fish prices.

Lorcan Ó Cinnéide of the Federation of Irish Fishermen welcomed the announcement but said the measures do not go far enough.

The measures do not answer the plea of fishermen - and the transport sector - for a cut in fuel taxes to ease the pain of soaring oil prices.

The commission has already insisted VAT cuts on fuel would not be possible, but the latest package is designed to respond to longer-term worries.

EU Fisheries Commissioner Joe Borg said: 'For many years, the EU fleet has suffered from a vicious circle of overcapacity, overfishing, and declining profitability.

'At the same time, fishermen have been unable to benefit from reduced supply and rising retail prices for fish products.

'As a result, margins in many segments are wafer thin, making the sector much more vulnerable than others to a drastic rise in costs, such as we have seen with the price of oil.'

He said the commission understood the need for co-ordinated action at EU level 'to avert a severe crisis for the industry, and to ensure that the problem is not simply displaced, but really tackled head on'.

That meant not just providing emergency relief, but addressing the continuing underlying problem of 'overcapacity' which was 'undermining all our attempts to get the industry back on a sustainable and profitable footing'.

A commission statement said it was vital to focus aid on the fleets most dependent on fuel, and thus most affected by overcapacity. 

Brussels was therefore proposing that EU government set up Fleet Adjustment Schemes, under which current limits on subsidies for decommissioning vessels would be lifted temporarily.

Under the scheme aid would also be offered to vessel operators replacing larger old vessels with smaller, more energy-efficient ones.

There would also be 'temporary cessation aid' available for all vessels for up to three months throughout the remainder of 2008, on condition that the vessels are part of a fisheries restructuring plan.

The rescue package comes on the eve of a massive truckers' demonstration in Brussels expected to involve 400 lorries blocking major routes into the city and about 4,000 demonstrators protesting against high oil prices.

Brussels was hit earlier this month by a one-day demonstration by French and Italian fishermen, who fired flares and clashed with police


----------

